# Future trespass law



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The trespass law is mainly abou hunting. Yet there are so few trespassers according to the GNF. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

https://www.inforum.com/news/government ... tudy-stage


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think this is pushed by a greedy few. Outfitters hate do it yourself hunts. They and some landowners ate trying to put hunters at their mercy.
There is 16.5 million acres of public land in the United States that is landlocked by surrounding private property. These landowners allow each other access to their own private land, but they are working hard to keep us off our public land. One of the worst is Montana. They passed a no corner hopping bill. Where land is checker boarded you can not step from one corner of public land to another corner of public land. Ranchers are so (and I do mean greedy) in Montana that they want control of airspace. No joke. They say it's because of snoopy drones over their property. I think that's b's. I doubt they have ever seen a drone. They don't want someone with money accessing public land without paying them.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

its a complicated issue. Some just want to know who is on their land, others experience some occasional user damage that they'd like to avoid. I really doubt a trespass law is going to resolve many of those issues. Posting can be time consuming and a cost to those who have a lot of land but I've noticed many are going to metal signs which may cost more to start with but last for years reducing the amount of time spent posting. Undoubtedly GPS and online landowner maps have give user more data to work with when trying to obtain permission but often only contain a name with no other contact information, or sometimes a corporate name which helps even less. And given the amount of land that is rented still often doesn't direct us to the right person. While a state database might be a great idea I only foresee about 10-20% participation....... When it comes to damage im not so sure it isn't the recreational ATV riders doing more damage than the hunters. But where do we draw the line. if I break down on a road can I no longer cross a field to the nearest farmyard for help in fear that I am trespassing? Can I no long walk out in a field to take a picture, birdwatch or participate in many other uses that have little or no impact on the land or the owner? That is a pretty sad way to have to experience the outdoors.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They debated this on another site I go to and many come to two ideas they agreed on. Number one nearly no one seen this stopping abuse. Number two they wanted everything automatically posted don't ask if the landowner didn't participate and that would be a disaster. Actually there was a third thought people had. How many farmers would go on and actually enroll to let people on. The idea was green you can hunt, yellow it is posted, but you can ask, and red it's posted don't even ask. This would be terrible public relations for landowners because it is a slap in the face of those who support them.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> How many farmers would go on and actually enroll to let people on. The idea was green you can hunt, yellow it is posted, but you can ask, and red it's posted don't even ask


The online thing is one of the dumbest ideas I have heard in a long time.

Here is why..

1. How accurate and up to date will it be?
2. Need 100% participation
3. Land changes hands in august and will it be updated in time? (see #1)
4. Need to have cell phone service to access or internet service.
5. How much money will it cost to maintain that service for the state.
6. Contact info for land owners or renters (someone mentioned this)

Most of it is how up to date will that be. I have the app on my phone called ON X HUNT. it is a great app that shows land owners, state land, trails, etc. Yet that thing I update monthly and is not on top of all the land transaction. Let alone who is the renter of parcels of land.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The CURRENT law is what makes NoDak wonderful.... post your land if you want to... I sure hope smarter heads prevail and do not alter the current law.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Because I live in the country I get a plat book every year .Problem is when I get it the data is already a year behind. The farmstead I rent was sold August 2018 and still reflected the previous owner on the plat I received in June 2019. I can't imagine the online map services are any more accurate. And as I mentioned previously we are seeing more corporate names, LLCs and such on the plats adding another layer of investigation to find out who the contact person is. WE hear some claim what a PITA it is to post their land because of the time it takes but most are checking their crops weekly so putting up a couple signs each trip doesn't seem like it should intrude that much on their time and the newer Tyvek and plastic signs seem to last much longer than the old paper ones. And now days updating the signature and date line is easy for anyone that has a computer and printer. You just buy mailing labels, print the current info and stick them on... Oh... and those map apps that show property lines and ownership ... be aware that the lines shown are not 100% accurate and may be off quite a bit more than one thinks. They are not based on lines draw from actual survey co-ordinants but lines overlayed on a map (often of a different scale) and then adjusted to fit. They can easily be off 50 ft.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Oh... and those map apps that show property lines and ownership ... be aware that the lines shown are not 100% accurate and may be off quite a bit more than one thinks. They are not based on lines draw from actual survey co-ordinants but lines overlayed on a map (often of a different scale) and then adjusted to fit. They can easily be off 50 ft.


EXACTLY!!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

So anyone pushing for the "online" permission type system needs to really think things thru.

Another tidbit.... when has the government or government run places been the "speediest" on doing things. Not blaming the workers blaming all the red tape that workers need to go thru. :thumb:


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

ND neighbor has 80 acre lake with good northern, walleye. Posted.
But lets locals fish.
Someone cut his fence, drove across pasture to fish, let cattle out to ruin his wife's garden. 
WTF is wrong with people???


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

WOW

We have dicks in the city too... hard to imagine someone doing that.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

FWIW I just purchased the ON X HUNT landowner map app. When I looked at it out in the Western part of the state it appeared to have most landowners on it. Back here in the NE corner I keep getting things like, "no landowner information available" or unsusable information like, "corporation". Can't say I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota....

You are correct. It only gives out address if anything on the landowners. Like you mentioned if it is Corp. land.... who do you call to get into contact with? That is the big issue with anything "online" or APP based that is getting purposed. How can it be up to date? How can you contact someone? The leg work now is difficult. Then put in the added fact that the landowner will now have to "register" or give info to the government. HMMMMMM...&#8230; we all know how that will go with some people. They will tell the government to take a long walk off a short pier... I just keep thinking about the movie "Legends of the Fall" wear Anthony Hopkins says, "screw them"... LOL


----------

